
Top Neuroscientist Explains How Adderall Is Essentially Crystal Meth - hardtke
https://medium.com/@DavidRainoshek/top-neuroscientist-explains-how-big-pharma-s-adderall-is-essentially-crystal-meth-1d56f83789d#.dw68hr8fj
======
baccheion
Crystal Meth is better (at appropriate dosages and purity levels), as there
are less side effects. There's a prescription version (Desoxyn), but it's not
commonly prescribed due to it still being extremely addictive (as is Adderall,
of course, but maybe not as much).

It's better if you can find a combination of vitamins, minerals, and
supplements to help with ADHD-related issues, then add
Nuvigil/Modafinil/Adrafinil and/or SEMAX into the mix.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
The claim is that adderall and meth are almost identical because the only
difference is one has an extra methane group, however it would be absurd to
say that methanol and ethanol are almost identical because they also only
differ in an extra methane group.

~~~
lazerpants
Well they are nearly identical except for the methyl group. Rather, your
example illustrates the differences in metabolism that even a small change to
a molecule can create within a living system due to enzymatic specificity.

